# Radon ZR Race 8.0 knackt



## HatschiAlbabar (25. September 2016)

Nachdem ich mittlerweile das zweite Problem an meinem neuen! Rad beseitigt habe, bekomme ich das dritte nicht behoben...

Sobald ich mit dem Rad ins Gelände fahre fängt es nach kurzer Zeit an zu knacken. 




Im Stand mit angezogener Bremse und eintauchen der Federgabel knackt es ebenfalls. 




Ich vermute es liegt an der Federgabel denn das Steuerlager wurde schon nachgezogen. Gibt es Ideen wie man das Problem beheben kann?

Grüße
Hatschi


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. Oktober 2016)

HatschiAlbabar schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mittlerweile das zweite Problem an meinem neuen! Rad beseitigt habe, bekomme ich das dritte nicht behoben...
> 
> Sobald ich mit dem Rad ins Gelände fahre fängt es nach kurzer Zeit an zu knacken.
> 
> ...



Hi,

eine Ferndiagnose ist hier schwer. Hast Du den Steuersatz auch schon einmal geprüft und nachgefettet? Es kann durchaus sein, dass hier der Grund für das Knacken liegt.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZR_Race (18. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe das gleiche Problem. Bei dir im Video klingt es noch rel leise, bei mir ist es penetrant!  

Ich habe den kurzen Test gemacht u ein anderes Vorderrad eingesetzt => Problem behoben. Das Knacken kommt also definitiv vom Rad! 

@ Radon Bikes

Ist das ein Reklamationsgrund?


----------

